# Tutorial Contest Winner May 2007: laura-doll



## user79 (May 31, 2007)

Congratulations to Specktra member *laura-doll* for winning this month's tutorial contest!!! Your votes decided she was the winner for this month. Laura-doll will receive the prize of a $25 gift certificate to an online e-retailer, and a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much, laura-doll, for your tutorial, and to all who participated. We are greatly looking forward to next month's entries!

You can check out laura-doll's winning tutorial here:
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=72152


----------



## Janice (May 31, 2007)

Congrats Laura! Thanks so much for your contribution.


----------



## MISSJESS2003 (May 31, 2007)

congrats laura doll!!! your tuts are awesome


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 31, 2007)

Congratulations laura-doll!


----------



## Ms. Z (May 31, 2007)

Great job!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 1, 2007)

congrats! I love this look.. I just might try it tomorrow


----------



## Bybs (Jun 1, 2007)

Congratulations hun. Keep those fabulous looks coming.


----------



## Pure Vanity (Jun 1, 2007)

Congrats love.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 1, 2007)

Congrats girl!!!! Please share some more!!!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Jun 2, 2007)

Congratulations laura!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats girlee..you did a great job!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jun 5, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## Dawn (Jun 6, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Edie (Jun 7, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## cuiran (Jun 20, 2008)

Congratulations laura-doll!


----------

